# DWA scorpion keepers?



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, any DWA scorpion keepers on here?

If so, what sort of protocols do you have to abide by? Is it similiar to that of venomous reptiles? (Full glass enterance door, etc) and what would be the outcome if you werw stung by a species that could be potentially harmful?

These questions came to my head at work today, thought id ask! Cheers.


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

i would be keeping them in secure enclosures inside locked vivariums, and hopefully wont be to long until i am


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I use to keep a whole lot of them. Most were housed in rubs/tubs, which were stored in a locked viv, and later a wardrobe. Some were housed in small vivs, some in fish tanks. All with locks. 

I can't recall what council it was, but I remember talking to someone who was told they had to house them in tubs, placed into a fish tank with an inch or so water at the bottom - so any escapee's would drowned before they could kill the neighbours. This person already had a DWAL for venomous snakes. Massive overkill, but like any other animal on the list, each council/vet has their own ideas of safety. In the end, I believed they settled for tubs inside a locked viv - obviously in a dedicated, escape proof hot room. 

Being stung is (or at least should be) highly unlikely. Just don't pick them up, and don't put your hand in their enclosure. When rehousing or cleaning, either scoop the scorpion up with something like a big spoon, or nudge them into a tub with a long paintbrush. You see and hear a lot of people picking them up by the tail, but that's putting yourself in a position to be stung. A scorpion can live it's entire life without being touched.


----------

